# Microclimate DL1 problem



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

Have one of these. They alarm goes of maybe once every other day. The alarm is a light and one beep which according to the manual means heater failure. 

The temps are perfect though. And it maintains the desired temp even when alarming. 

I plug out stat and back in and its back to normal. 

Anybody know what this could mean ?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mrpink said:


> Have one of these. They alarm goes of maybe once every other day. The alarm is a light and one beep which according to the manual means heater failure.
> 
> The temps are perfect though. And it maintains the desired temp even when alarming.
> 
> ...


Call clive at microclimate he will be very helpful.

Tel: 01902895351


----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

petman99 said:


> Call clive at microclimate he will be very helpful.
> 
> Tel: 01902895351



Thanks for the reply. |I'm In Ireland. Ringing the uk costs a bomb has he an account here. Or an E-mail ?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

mrpink said:


> Have one of these. They alarm goes of maybe once every other day. The alarm is a light and one beep which according to the manual means heater failure.
> 
> The temps are perfect though. And it maintains the desired temp even when alarming.
> 
> ...


Hi , just aquired one of these myself and I'm having virtually the same problem exept mine goes off , just as you described, EVERY morning for a couple of hours !!! Temps are spot on as you described .

At first I thought it may be something to do with the Magic Eye -day/night settings but even putting that setting to zero makes no difference .

I will have to give the guy a call today as the beeping is driving me nuts !

I'll let you know the outcome as soon as I can speak with him , he may not work weekends.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

petman99 said:


> Call clive at microclimate he will be very helpful.
> 
> Tel: 01902895351


 
Na , no answer Sat morning which is understandable ..


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Any ideas peeps !!??


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> Any ideas peeps !!??


i had the same problem so do you know what i did! i opened the unit up and took the alarm out! the thing still flashes at me but no more annoying alarm


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

hsiehhanchiaor said:


> The alarm is a light and one beep which according to the manual means heater failure. image


 
That's true but as the other guy mentioned the temps are just fine and no sign of any heater failure ...


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

DanYeomans said:


> i had the same problem so do you know what i did! i opened the unit up and took the alarm out! the thing still flashes at me but no more annoying alarm


Very good idea .... what does the alarm part look like ?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Update

I adjusted the magic eye timing slightly and it's working perfectly now .

It had been set to zero for 'no difference' in day /nightime temps.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Update
> 
> I adjusted the magic eye timing slightly and it's working perfectly now .
> 
> It had been set to zero for 'no difference' in day /nightime temps.


Spoke too soon , after a few days break , it's beeping as we speak , woke me up this time at about 6.15 am .... It's fine once it's unplugged and plugged in again ....


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> Spoke too soon , after a few days break , it's beeping as we speak , woke me up this time at about 6.15 am .... It's fine once it's unplugged and plugged in again ....


just cut your losses and remove the alarm!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sod it , it's just starting beeping again after a few months without any problems . 

Unplugged it three times and it's ok for about 15 minutes each time but then starts beeping !?

Crazy thing is nothing , absolutely nothing has changed so why the damn beeps !!!!!!


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

If you give us a call and speak to Clive we may be able to help find what is causing the alarm to go off. 01902 897760

Thanks


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Or our main contact number 01902 895351


----------



## JOYride (Mar 3, 2012)

I have bought DL2ME and soon experienced the same problem. Alarm warning me for heater failure. I was playing with different positions of the probe and stat's settings. Ant it helps for some time, but still occasionaly the alarm goes off.
I've been talking to Clive via mail and the possible problem in my case is that the heater is struggling to maintain perfect temperatures. Though the temps are good in my cage, heater is working more or less fully on. So at the moment I'm not worrying about it too much.
I was also suggested do 'remove' the alarm sound if it will get too anoying...


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

JOYride said:


> I have bought DL2ME and soon experienced the same problem. Alarm warning me for heater failure. I was playing with different positions of the probe and stat's settings. Ant it helps for some time, but still occasionaly the alarm goes off.
> I've been talking to Clive via mail and the possible problem in my case is that the heater is struggling to maintain perfect temperatures. Though the temps are good in my cage, heater is working more or less fully on. So at the moment I'm not worrying about it too much.
> I was also suggested do 'remove' the alarm sound if it will get too anoying...


Well eleven days have gone by and it's started beeping again , woke me up at 6am !! 

I will do the usual thing and unplug it from the mains for a short while , must reset it or something .

Very annoying but I'm not confident enough to open it up and disconnectbthe alarm .


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

hi if you call us we can talk you through disconnecting the alarm it is a very simple process or may be able to help you with the reason the alarm is going off.


----------



## Roxysean (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah I got a microclimate ministat 100 which I brought from Surrey pet supply's as it was recommended. I brought this about 5 months ago and it doesn't heat up enough to what I want it to it stays at around 23 degrees even if i put it to 35 degrees haven't got a clue what's wrong with it any ideas ????


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Roxysean said:


> yeah I got a microclimate ministat 100 which I brought from Surrey pet supply's as it was recommended. I brought this about 5 months ago and it doesn't heat up enough to what I want it to it stays at around 23 degrees even if i put it to 35 degrees haven't got a clue what's wrong with it any ideas ????


Where is the stat probe located? It should be on top of the mat. Where exactly are you measuring the temperature with your thermometer?


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Roxysean said:


> yeah I got a microclimate ministat 100 which I brought from Surrey pet supply's as it was recommended. I brought this about 5 months ago and it doesn't heat up enough to what I want it to it stays at around 23 degrees even if i put it to 35 degrees haven't got a clue what's wrong with it any ideas ????


Hi,

The thermostat can only control the heat that is avaliable to it. If your viv isnt getting to the temperature required it would indicate that the heat source you are using isnt powerfull enough to get the temperature that you require when combined outside factors and accounted for (insulation of viv, outside temperature etc etc). If you use a more powerful heater then you will find that the ministat will control at the set temperature. 

The ministat switches the power on and off around the set temperature but if the viv never reaches the temperature set then it will just be constantly trying to heat to that temperature but never actually getting there through lack of heater power.

If you like you can give us a call and talk to Clive 01902 895351 and we can talk you through making sure you have everything set up correctly.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Roxysean (Oct 17, 2012)

ok thankyou


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm having the same issue, can you tell me what I need to remove from the unit to stop the alarm sounding? I don't want to phone anyone due to the cost. I'd just like to know what needs removing and how. A photo would be awesome if that's possible


----------

